# Super Nintendo World: So fährt sich die Koopa's Challenge von Mario Kart



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Super Nintendo World: So fährt sich die Koopa's Challenge von Mario Kart*

						Innerhalb des Vergnügungsparks Super Nintendo World gibt es die Achterbahnfahrt mit AR-Brillen namens Mario Koopa's Challenge. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Super Nintendo World: So fährt sich die Koopa's Challenge von Mario Kart*


----------



## sinchilla (7. Februar 2021)

Die eigentliche Fahrt des 20 Minuten langen Videos startet bei Minute 15.... der Rest ist totlangweilig!

Aber auch die Fahrt hat eine derart schlechte Videoqualität, außerdem wird sie aus markenschutzrechtlichen Gründen sicher bald weg sein. Universal tut sich kein Gefallen damit.


----------

